# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  فقط کاربر ادمین دسترسی به backend داشته باشه - yii2advanced

## desatir7316

سلام دوستان
کجا باید چک کنم که اجازه بدم فقط کاربر ادمین دسترسی به بخش backend داشته باشه؟

----------

